# so my tank is up and running



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

i have 35 pounds of LR, in my 32 gallon takn. pictures will come soon but there are already some things alive, including a small snail or hermit that stays in the shadows and lots of these small red creatures (tiny) that swim around in the rocks (amphopods?) My sand bed is quite thick however, are there any side effects to that?


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

and on my first test (which should be when? my tank was set up last night btw) should i test for absolutely everything? if not what should i test for?


----------



## Lemeshianos (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats  Waiting for pics!
So you get life from the petleaders rocks! I guess I really have to pay them a visit!


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

well, he has live rock growing in a small tank upstairs which has lots of great stuff on it, you can just get some from there. Thats his LR only tank but he`ll charge you more for it since its already out of the box. You can also get the closed box but you`ll have to wait a bit longer for that ( placing the orders etc). I also have these wierd thing, looks like a bubble tip anemone but comes out of this tube, its very small. any ideas?

edit: think it may be a polyp


----------



## Lemeshianos (Jan 30, 2008)

so he actually sells both cured and uncured rock?
Post some pics of the rock today and after a week,month etc!


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah, he sells both. i`ll take pictures as soon as i get my girlfriends camera since it rocks!


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

also have found these small white bugs that walk around when the lights are off, a featherduster that opens up when the light is off, and lots of small featherduster lookalikes which are brown in colour covering a rock. Finally i have one orange polyp that opens up especially large during the day and closes up at night? not sure if this is a polyp.


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

testing the water first time tomorrow, and neeed to replace some of the evaporated water. the salt is at 1.022 so should i add salted water or just fresh water??

what should i test for? my test kit has loads of things to test for, anything i shouldnt bother with?Have the Sera aqua-test box marin btw :/


----------

